# New design router bit



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Was looking thru Woodsmith magazine and they had an article on a new design router bit made by Amana. These bits have replaceable cutters, so when the bit gets dull you swap out the carbide cutter at a fraction of the cost of a new bit. Anyone have any of these yet? What's your opinion of them? 

This isn't actually "new technology" as this has been done in the metal working industry for a long time now... should be a simple step over to woodworking I think.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi BrianS

I have not got one yet and I think I will pass on that one, they have used that type of setup for a long time..like you said,, but it 's makes me recall the old setup for the table saw (Craftsman) where you would put on a device that would hold 3 cutters and then run like hell when you hit the power switch, I think they called it a shaper set for the table saw, I still have one under the table saw and have not used it for a very long time,it's just to hairy to use.. , but the router bit only has one cutter on it... that's going to spin at 12,000 rpm's...hummmmmm..with a little screw holding it in place hummmmm..

=======



BrianS said:


> Was looking thru Woodsmith magazine and they had an article on a new design router bit made by Amana. These bits have replaceable cutters, so when the bit gets dull you swap out the carbide cutter at a fraction of the cost of a new bit. Anyone have any of these yet? What's your opinion of them?
> 
> This isn't actually "new technology" as this has been done in the metal working industry for a long time now... should be a simple step over to woodworking I think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Speak of the devil I still have a delta molder head and bunches of cutters collecting dust. For me, once you get used to using it, the noise and vibration, (even on a cabinet saw) isn't so bad.

The drawbacks are that the knife sets are limited in diversity, (size and conformation), the knives don't hold an edge, use is fading and Craftsman and Delta are dropping knife sets like no tomorrow 

Where they excel, "for example", is in the ability to place a profile in the middle of a ?X12 like a set of beads.


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Craftsman cutter*



bobj3 said:


> Hi BrianS
> 
> I have not got one yet and I think I will pass on that one, they have used that type of setup for a long time..like you said,, but it 's makes me recall the old setup for the table saw (Craftsman) where you would put on a device that would hold 3 cutters and then run like hell when you hit the power switch, I think they called it a shaper set for the table saw, I still have one under the table saw and have not used it for a very long time,it's just to hairy to use.. , but the router bit only has one cutter on it... that's going to spin at 12,000 rpm's...hummmmmm..with a little screw holding it in place hummmmm..
> 
> =======


I got one of them Craftsman cutters, My x-father-in-law gave it to me before he passed away.
It works fine, believe it or not, I've used it on a radial arm saw and and the table saw.
(Just puttering around, no serious work with it yet.)









As for a router bit. well I worry about the speed also.

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Yep That's the finger remover I have but it only has 2/3 the cutters of yours..
At one time I did put it on the radial arm saw for about 1 min. and that was it for me,,,, 

I wish you all the luck in the world with it, keep your insurance paid up  and keep your cell phone in your pocket you may need it... it's like replacing the blade on your table saw with a chain saw .. 

One more note the one I have has 3 slots to hold the bits..

============






Gerard_sr said:


> I got one of them Craftsman cutters, My x-father-in-law gave it to me before he passed away.
> It works fine, believe it or not, I've used it on a radial arm saw and and the table saw.
> (Just puttering around, no serious work with it yet.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

In a word... spooky.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

*They work well! Just one word of advice, be sure to lock the blade position down tight. I used one in the middle of the board, forgot to tighten the blade lock and (fortunately my hands were not near) the speed it spins at caused the blade to rise. Suddenly it came through the board. *


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Good point!* 
It has an Allen screw, you can deduce that because of the included Allen key and I was darn sure it was locked down good. 

I didn't like the application of it on the radial arm saw, but that's what I think the father-in-law bought it for and I believe it's use if discussed the the owner's manual for that saw. I will be making an insert for it to use on the table saw as the inserts seem either not to have been actually made or were of a very limited quantity in production, in either case, they can't be had. I didn't see if the dado insert would fit it because I just bought that and it's still in it's package.

Yes, I tried it out on the table saw w/o an insert, very stupid, but I ain't gonna do that again. 
(That day, besides being stupid I guess I was feeling foolishly brave!)

Cordially,
Gerry


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

MY BAD Gerry. I did not tighten the height adjustment for the blade. I did use the set screws and tighten then up. Since then I tighten the lock nut on the height adjustment every time I use the T.S.


----------



## waynoe (Sep 29, 2004)

I to have the craftsman set, used it once scared the @#$% out of me. Stuck in the bottom of some drawer never to be seen again.
Wayne


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Maybe that's why we have routers!*

Maybe that's why we have routers! 
Re-looking at the knives in the one I have and there are router bits to do all of the same profiles! 

Cordially,
Gerry


----------

